# Interpet's Anti Internal Bacteria No.9 in Canada?



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if this product is sold in Canada at all? I can only find it in the UK thus far. Or, if there is a medication that works just as well as this stuff? I need something for internal bacteria. My fish are picky when it comes to food (go figure) so I don't want to risk buying medicated food just incase they don't eat it. 

Thanks!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Metronidazole (for treating yeast infections etc in humans. Not OTC. may have to feign illness to doctor) crushed to powder, heated to 36 celsius for a little while, mixed with something delicious, like bloodworms, in a blender, then add gelatin, make balls, feed to fish. Take nap.


----------



## Lollee (Feb 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Metronidazole (for treating yeast infections etc in humans. Not OTC. may have to feign illness to doctor) crushed to powder, heated to 36 celsius for a little while, mixed with something delicious, like bloodworms, in a blender, then add gelatin, make balls, feed to fish. Take nap.


When I had to treat for Callamanus worms, I tried mixing Panacur with bloodworms and they hardly ate it. Bloodworms on their own they don't even like that much, so that's why im trying to stay away from food items


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Treat in the water then. It'll take a lot longer and won't be as effective. Metro will still work. 

Might be able to find it under seachem brand at retail.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Lollee said:


> When I had to treat for Callamanus worms, I tried mixing Panacur with bloodworms and they hardly ate it. Bloodworms on their own they don't even like that much, so that's why im trying to stay away from food items


What type of fish do you have that don't like to eat bloodworms? 
You can get metronidazole from John at $18.00 for 100 grams. You use 5 mg/L (18.9mg/gal.) each day for 5-7 days with water changes prior to dosing. He should be making a trip across the top of Toronto soon. Here is his post from last month:
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/su..._28thof_february_deliveries_heate-269969.html


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

+1 AquariAM is right. Metronidazole rules.

W


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Lollee said:


> My fish are picky when it comes to food (go figure) so I don't want to risk buying medicated food just incase they don't eat it.
> 
> Thanks!


Unless you have very picky fish, ie discus, some gobies, the pickiness may be a result of a bad reaction to something in the water, or to the presence of internal parasites. This is why medicating through the water with metro instead of through food may be the only option.

When fish won't eat bloodworms, something is usually wrong. Even vegetarian fish will swallow bloodworms. They're too delicious. To fish. They smell like death to me and I imagine they taste worse but I digress.. Try the metro and best of luck .

In the meantime you might want to try Seachem's Entice appetite enhancer to soak your food in. It's hit and miss. I find it to be pleco crack though. Any pleco that smells that stuff will come running, even overly shy L number plecos.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

My brackish bumblebee-goby ONLY eats bloodworms, he will not touch brine shrimp, or any other live or frozen food. I have never had any fish that won't eat blood-worms. 

Even my little fry who are too small to swallow one, that can get one end of it into their moth, will try and try. It's fun. 

W


----------

